# New Bianchi TT Bike from Castilla y León stage 1



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

awesome new TT rig, but horrendous helmet. I wonder if this thing will ever become available.

crap, guess I forgot how to do the picture thing correctly, sorry, here's the link:
http://www.velonews.com/photo/73596


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Picture link thingy:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I hope to God it doesn't become available because my wife will kill me. I would seriously be thinking about selling the Colnago Oval Krono frame and buying this one. Anybody have any info on it?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/news/03-12

There's a little on it I found yesterday. If you scroll to the bottom there's some more pics under the "photography" heading. The bike looks really cool, but parts of it sure do look delicate. Not really an issue for me as the bike fills the roll of stuff i drool over on the internet instead of stuff I race on. Thanks for the pic help btw.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

That top tube and chain stays looks to be the size of my pinkie.

Sexy. But man, I'd be afraid to snap it or something.


----------

